# Tecumseh LV195EA primer bulb



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

I was given a yard man lawn mower with a LV195EA engine on it, the previous owner said he replaced the primer bulb because it was chewed off, since then he nor I have been able to effectivly prime the carb, I removed the rubber bulb from its socket the only thing in there is a loose spring in the center hole it also has a machined surface around the center hole thats in good condition, does anyone no the function that the spring preforms nothing else is connected to it is there a check ball missing or a diafram missing, it has a vented primer bulb . Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need the rest of the numbers off the engine to determine which carburetor it has. There is likely something missing, as I have never run across a carburetor with only a spring under the primer.


----------



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for Helping,
Mod LV195EA, 
Spec 362049D, 
DOM 06082LE
Engine Family 6TPXS.1951BC


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I believe this is the carb you have and it appears that you are missing a piece or two. Item #35 from this link is the complete primer assembly.Hope this helps.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=TEC-640350&dn=CASERIES_221640350-CA


----------



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I will order it tomorrow. Ron


----------

